# USB portable HDD low level format tool



## khmadhu (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi frens..

My 500 GB seagate freeagent USB HDD got crashed   , 

its showing  all the partitions but cannot access any drives
I tried all software's to recover my data..but no luck.. 

so decided to do low level format. using HDDguru software and partition magic 9. 
and also checked with windows checkdisk. but  no use.
i tried HDD regerator to fix bad sectors but its taking too much time more than 170 Hrs 

can anyone suggest me a good tool to do entire disk partition and format(for very bad disk)..?

if nothing works i wlll go for replacement. anyhow it has 5 years warranty..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 6, 2010)

You really cannot "fix" bad sectors. All your "fix"ing tools just hide the bad sectors. If you have lots of them, send it for replacement. You should get a new one in ~ 20 days


----------



## khmadhu (Jul 6, 2010)

sent it for replacement. will get in 5-7 days..


----------

